
The secret to being a top developer is building things Here’s a list of apps - rhakmi
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/the-secret-to-being-a-top-developer-is-building-things-heres-a-list-of-fun-apps-to-build-aac61ac0736c
======
cgore
Little projects like this are a pretty good way to play around and learn.

